# The Beatles



## JohnnyPotSeed1969 (Aug 6, 2007)

We all live in a yellow submarine


----------



## magicdude22 (Aug 6, 2007)

i live in a "red house"


----------



## cincismoker (Aug 6, 2007)

yes i also reside i a "red house"


----------



## JohnnyPotSeed1969 (Aug 6, 2007)

is it over yonder?


----------



## cincismoker (Aug 6, 2007)

yea actually its "were my baby stays" im jus visiting


----------



## JohnnyPotSeed1969 (Aug 7, 2007)

yeah? when was the last time you were there? about ninety nine and one half days?


----------



## cincismoker (Aug 7, 2007)

lol this thread is going places


----------



## JohnnyPotSeed1969 (Aug 7, 2007)

just the way it should be!


----------



## MRbudsmoker (Aug 7, 2007)

i hate crap threads


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 31, 2020)

Before the world went sideways, some Sundays I would listen to Harry Shearer's Le Show and sing along to Uncle Albert when he did his Apologies of the Week.


----------



## injinji (Aug 31, 2020)

Deep dive to find this thread.


----------



## injinji (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## SFnone (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 3, 2020)

Fab Four Adjacent


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 4, 2020)

a genuinely 'jealous guy'


----------



## injinji (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 9, 2020)

It's a song about weed. [what can I do what cannabi ?]


----------



## topcat (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 5, 2020)




----------

